# Ginobili



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

i dont know much about him. anyone knows what kind of player is ? may be the next turkoglu ? im excited to hopefully see him playing for the spurs next year even if i dont know him. the spurs need any offensive help they can get !


----------



## Mister (Jul 17, 2002)

ginobili was in my opinion the best Player in the Euroleague in the last three years, besides Bodiroga. He´s an fantastic shooter he can pass the ball quite well and he rebounds good. He can play pg,sg and even sf.
With claxton parker and ginobili the Spurs will have a great backcourt next season.

Ginobili was MVP of the Euroleage, the italian league and of the america cup, he is probably the best player that comes oversea this season and he will immediately help the team.


----------



## dirty bruce (Jul 19, 2002)

Ginobili = Sasha Danilovic


----------



## Brick (Jul 15, 2002)

hes a scorer. more athletic than scouts think. loves to slash and is an above average catch and shoot player. very fundamentally sound as most euros are and is not a liability on the defensive end. he should instantly improve the bench and could eventually start ahead of either bowen or smith.


----------



## Spurs4Life (Jul 9, 2002)

To be honest, I don't follow the foreign leagues at all. But from what I've seen, he seems to be a guy that can slash to the basket and can elevate being a white guy and all.  

I don't know how he's going to turn out, but from what I can see, he looks to be a good prospect for the Spurs in the future. We'll see in 3 years, IMO.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

This guy has hops check the short movie

http://www.virtus.it/Filmati/ginobili.wmv


----------



## spartansfan223 (Jul 29, 2002)

That movie was truly fantastic. Even though it was against weaker competition, Ginobili was pulling some fantastic moves. He looks like he is quick, fast, can dribble and finish. He doesn't have great height,but his amazing leaping ability makes up for it. I still don't know about him defensively, but the block he had in the movie was incredible.


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

There you have some other videos featuring this great player:
- Under the legs of his deffender and finishes dunking
- Plays with Smodis and dunks
- From the baseline and dunks again
- Finishing an alley oop
- Unbelieveble
- Several plays from the Italian Cup final; good quality


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Ginobili was a great pick up he should be ready in a couple of years and should be great


----------



## NBA4life (Jul 29, 2002)

I'm hoping Ginobili can produce right away and break into the Starting 2 spot ahead of Steve Smith. Ginobili will obvously have his difficulties in his rookie year, especially adjusting to the defensive side of the ball. But offensively, he could be the number 2 scoring threat from the outside that the Spurs desperately need.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NBA4life</b>!
> I'm hoping Ginobili can produce right away and break into the Starting 2 spot ahead of Steve Smith. Ginobili will obvously have his difficulties in his rookie year, especially adjusting to the defensive side of the ball. But offensively, he could be the number 2 scoring threat from the outside that the Spurs desperately need.


He's too small to be a starting 2. Bu if he could learn the point or be great coming off the bench


----------



## NBA4life (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Ginobili*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> He's too small to be a starting 2. Bu if he could learn the point or be great coming off the bench


I believe Ginobili is 6'6/6'7. I'm not sure. But I think that's a pretty good height for a SG. Isn't Kobe Bryant like 6'7 or something? Offensively, Ginobili looks like a pretty good spark, whether off the bench or at the starting 2 spot. He has a pretty good outside jumper and from what I see, he looks like he can create his own shot and slash to the basket. At this point, Steve Smith looks like he's on his way out after next year, so Ginobili could be next in line as the future Spurs 2 guard. I don't really see him playing much of the point. The Spurs are already set with Parker/Claxton at that spot.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Ginobili*



> Originally posted by <b>NBA4life</b>!
> 
> 
> I believe Ginobili is 6'6/6'7. I'm not sure. But I think that's a pretty good height for a SG. Isn't Kobe Bryant like 6'7 or something? Offensively, Ginobili looks like a pretty good spark, whether off the bench or at the starting 2 spot. He has a pretty good outside jumper and from what I see, he looks like he can create his own shot and slash to the basket. At this point, Steve Smith looks like he's on his way out after next year, so Ginobili could be next in line as the future Spurs 2 guard. I don't really see him playing much of the point. The Spurs are already set with Parker/Claxton at that spot.


I wasnt saying too small as far as height because he is a legit 6'6"1/2, but he is too thin only about 175-180 tops. would get abused on the defensive end


----------



## NBA4life (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Ginobili*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> I wasnt saying too small as far as height because he is a legit 6'6"1/2, but he is too thin only about 175-180 tops. would get abused on the defensive end


Yeah, I can feel you on the weight thing. He's gonna need some time to get into the weight room to build up some muscle. Defensively, its gonna be tough on him anyways, having to adjust to a much quicker and physical style of play.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Ginobili*



> Originally posted by <b>NBA4life</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I can feel you on the weight thing. He's gonna need some time to get into the weight room to build up some muscle. Defensively, its gonna be tough on him anyways, having to adjust to a much quicker and physical style of play.


Well it was only 1 game but he gave the US the BUSINESS. So I may have to retract on my statement but that still doesnt say how he would hold up over 82 games


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

Ginobilli is the son of Danilovic and Brent Barry + a pesky attitude


----------



## NBA4life (Jul 29, 2002)

I'm not sure about Ginobili's exact weight, but if he can bulk up a bit more, he could be a solid defender. Coach Pop is a defensive minded coach, so he'll obviously help Ginobili a lot. Bruce Bowen is a defensive specialist, so having Bowen on the team will also help Ginobili adjust to the defensive aspect of the NBA. Ginobili's defense should get better with time. How he holds up in an 82 game regular season, only time will tell. As long as he puts on some more muscle, I think that should help his offensive game and defensively he won't get abused by other guards too much.


----------

